
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcast *episodes*? - arikr
Episodes only, please.
======
arikr
Episode: Tim Ferriss with Naval Ravikant, also Naval with Shane Parrish/Farnam
Street - who: people interested in business, philosophy, and self-improvement

Episode: Austin Allred with on IndieHackers - who: people who want to hear
about a cool business and a thoughtful founder

Episode: Tim Ferriss with James Fadiman - people interested in psychedelics

------
pepsi
The "Farts and Procreation" episodes of Comedy Bang Bang.

